# Bit more specific this time... what stallion for this mare?



## madhector (7 April 2010)

Reg ISH by Zero Watt(TB), out of Kincor Nicola (ISH) good bone, amazingly easy going temp. Straight mover, with an off the floor canter.

























To breed something to event, with the same bone or lighter (no chunkier) not too worried about ending up with something sharp. Would like a bit more movement, as although she moves very correctly I would love something that had that had really extravagant moment, eventing is all about the dressage these days....


So far I have the following on my list...

Jigilo
Wish apon a star
Hannibal
One more Tiger


Thankyou!


----------



## AJBliss (7 April 2010)

Have you considered Caretino Glory?


----------



## seabiscuit (7 April 2010)

Oh no !!  So sorry to hear this, do hope that she will be allright and that you wont have to breed!!
What about Fleetwater Opposition? He is a cracking mover and all his offspring move well.

I didnt actually think that wish upon a star had all that much movement judging from his le lion videos, quite short in front, but then people tell me that I must be blind!!

Hannibal/Jigilo had a ropey eventing record and no proven stock on the ground?

What about Take it to the limit- he is selle francias entered for Badminton this year and he regularly gets great marks for dressage, plus he has many brothers/sisters eventing/showjumping at international level so the bloodline is great.

Jumbo is another possibility?


----------



## madhector (7 April 2010)

AJBliss said:



			Have you considered Caretino Glory?
		
Click to expand...

OOooo...I quite like him. I am worried about not getting enough 'blood' in there, my mare is a pretty perfect type, so wouldnt want anything too warmbloody if that makes sense....


----------



## madhector (7 April 2010)

seabiscuit said:



			Oh no !!  So sorry to hear this, do hope that she will be allright and that you wont have to breed!!
What about Fleetwater Opposition? He is a cracking mover and all his offspring move well.

I didnt actually think that wish upon a star had all that much movement judging from his le lion videos, quite short in front, but then people tell me that I must be blind!!

Hannibal/Jigilo had a ropey eventing record and no proven stock on the ground?

What about Take it to the limit- he is selle francias entered for Badminton this year and he regularly gets great marks for dressage, plus he has many brothers/sisters eventing/showjumping at international level so the bloodline is great.

Jumbo is another possibility?
		
Click to expand...



I really hope I am being totally paranoid and she will be fine, but just incase I need a back up plan to cheer me up (obviously if she isnt and it might be genetic then wouldn't breed from her)


I like fleetwater opposition but worried about his leg confo??? 

Also was put off Jumbo after riding several of his offspring and finding them all very solid...almost common (all out of quite classy mares...) Jigilo looked more throughbredy...

Thanks for the bit about Wish apon a star, def want something that really moves.


----------



## AJBliss (7 April 2010)

A friend used Caretino Glory very successfully on her ISH mare (Able Albert x Diamond Lad), and wound up with a VERY nice-moving and refined-looking horse, who we hope is destined for a bright eventing future!  I've stuck some photos on so you have an idea how comparable the dam is to your mare.  Caretino Glory himself is very "pretty" and refined.  Brendon Stud are having an open day this weekend, if you're local you could have a nosey at him and some of his babies!

Here he is as a yearling:






And a 2-year old:






Here is the dam (excuse the mud!):


----------



## rebel mountain (7 April 2010)

what about cruisings mickey finn or chippison
cruisings mickey finn=cruising x sky boy
chippison =calavier x flagmount boy


----------



## sallyf (7 April 2010)

If you were willing to take a punt on a young unproven stallion take a look at our young TB colt American Agent.
He isnt 3 till the end of May but has very correct conformation and very very extravagent movement.
He also has a great pedigree for jumping.
At the moment he is growing again and stands about 15.3 but think he will finnish at 16 hands as he has come straight out of training and has gone from racehorse to covering in 6 weeks such is his temperament.
First 2 mares both eventers have already scanned in foal and he already has other bookings from show and dressage mares.


----------



## TomReed (7 April 2010)

Chippison is by Cavalier Royale but he has no recorded dam. Only the top half of his pedigree is known and recorded.


----------



## eventrider23 (7 April 2010)

I would have to second Caretino Glory.  VERY classy event sire with AWESOME paces with the most amazing trot and HUUUGE canter... His sire was a GP Dressage horse and his lines are incredibly modern.  All the foals I have seen by him are also refined and modern.

American Agent is also an excellent stamp and I LOVE his pedigree!

Another stallion to ad to the mix is El Thuder....also owned by Brendon Stud.  This horse is a sure fire event sire of the future and wowed crowds at the recent PSHP Stallion parade with his athleticism.  He is WB but incredibly refined and ALL of his foals are elegant and typey no matter the mare.  I have had two foals by him myself....one out of a WB mare who is a classy eventing youngster who has so far been awarded 1st Prems as an eventer as a foal and yearling with the BEF Futurity and another out of a Welsh D x Cob mare who was also an elegant improvement on mum and was himself a BEF 1st Prem SJer as a yearling.

This is a video of El Thuder and some of his foals:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4U4gtRCk8A


----------



## competitiondiva (7 April 2010)

OK probably NOT being very helpful here!!!! hahaha But just look at this link:
http://www.meadowstud.com/cash_point_54.html

If you want movement and a jump!!!  But I realise you did say you weren't looking towards a warmblood!!!

With regard to your list, I do like one more tiger, haven't seen him in the flesh but pics are nice and I adore his sire Java Tiger!!!


----------



## shirleyno2 (7 April 2010)

Thanks for the votes for Caretino Glory and El-Thuder, they and their progeny can be seen at our open day this Saturday, 11am.


----------



## volatis (7 April 2010)

Having had a sit on Caretino Glory he is tall but not heavy at all, very modern blood type, but with excellent movement, and plenty of scope. Think he'd be a very nice choice for your mare.


----------



## rebel mountain (7 April 2010)

according to chippison's stud website [chippison stallion ] he is by cavalier royale out of chipmount a flagmount boy mare who has 751 sjai points she is out of little chip who was also the dam of chip a diamond by diamond lad.chip a diamond had 384 sjai points


----------



## emlybob (7 April 2010)

Groomsbridge stud have what looks like a super young TB, can't remember his name but looks a cracking mover and they are really helpful and efficient at sending out semen.  How about Future Illusion.  He is half blood but a good mover. 
Not sure i would rate One more Tiger as a good over tho.  Shame his father isn't alive!!!
Have you thought about using frozen?  As Andes has some frozen stored and an amazing animal he was.


----------



## kit279 (7 April 2010)

Royaldik - a really seriously flash mover and by Heraldik so great breeding.

I absolutely love Marco du Fot as well - very blood SF event stallion (not the greatest record but all done with an amateur jockey) and he made my jaw drop when I saw him move.  I'd use him in a heartbeat, no question.


----------



## kit279 (8 April 2010)

http://www.ecuriedelasalle.be/etalon.php#

Have a look at the video - I just love this one!


----------



## cundlegreen (8 April 2010)

Check out this stallion.
http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_29094.html
I saw him last year when I took my mare to Kings Composer. He has a fantastic pedigree, and I saw him loose in the field, really moves and very light on his feet. Certainly quality enough for you, I would have thought. I strongly recommend the stud, they have a very good record for getting their mares in foal, and the local vet practice does a discount for the stud work!


----------



## TomReed (8 April 2010)

rebel mountain said:



			according to chippison's stud website [chippison stallion ] he is by cavalier royale out of chipmount a flagmount boy mare who has 751 sjai points she is out of little chip who was also the dam of chip a diamond by diamond lad.chip a diamond had 384 sjai points
		
Click to expand...

Fiction. Consult the Irish Horse Board/Horse Sport Ireland's published book (page 200). He is "Supplementary Approved" -- a new category for stallions without a full pedigree that they decide to approve. You can also ask people who have foals sired by this stallion and registered by the ISH if his damline appears in their foal's pedigree.


----------



## TomReed (8 April 2010)

kit279 said:



			Royaldik - a really seriously flash mover and by Heraldik so great breeding.
		
Click to expand...

Royaldik is not by Heraldik xx. Royaldik is by Royal Diamond, a dressage sire. Royaldik is out of Heraldik's full-sister, Herka xx.  I own a mare out of Herka xx, a half-sister to Royaldik.


----------



## rebel mountain (8 April 2010)

i stand corrected however the query is chippisons dam was known as chippi as  a pet name and when she was infoal with chippison her embreo was transfered to another mare and she died before chippison was born so they couldn't get DNA so in honour of his mother he was called chippison witch break down into chippi's son and on his performance alone you would think he has came from a high class family


----------



## TomReed (8 April 2010)

You can believe whatever you like but the FACT is that this stallion has no recorded damline and in no other country in Europe (except, perhaps, in the UK) are stallions approved without damlines and are pedigrees advertised when the pedigree is not factual.


----------



## rebel mountain (8 April 2010)

point take so then what  do you think of cruisings mickey finn


----------



## Eothain (19 April 2010)

Ah come on. The world and it's mother knows that Chippison is out of Chipmount by Flgmount Boy. Chipmount in turn was out of the thoroughbred mare Little Chip.
He was never dna'ed, nor will he be, however, the fact that he was best of the Irish at WEG Aachen 2006 was deemed reason to create the Supplementary Approved section and get his progeny the green book. Liscalgot's full brother Out Of Touch should also be in that section


----------



## maestro (19 April 2010)

My own Weston Justice has the pedigree and class for a mare like this.  He is graded advanced, won advanced with a dressage mark of 29 beating the like of Pippa Funnell. His mother won medals on her dressage score. His sire his mothers sire and his mothers sire all produced advanced eventers.  In short bred for the purpose.


----------



## harrietltb (19 April 2010)

"His mother won medals on her dressage score" - which medals?

Does Weston Justice have any progeny ranked in the top 1000 eventers in the world?

How many years has he been at stud?


----------



## maestro (19 April 2010)

Weston Miskris was Junior European Silver Medilist and was reserve junior and national junior champion.  She took Emilie Chandler from Novice to advanced and by by Emilies own admition made winning seem easy. Sadly she was injured at Brahmam so retired to have more babies.  JPs first main crop were born 2005 so yes the jury is out how far they will go but all I can say is feed back is that they are trainable easy moving and quite a few have been registered BE.


----------



## harrietltb (19 April 2010)

And there it is, thankyou maestro, factual answers about the dam of your stallion AND a realistic response about the age of his progeny and where they are.


----------



## jamesmead (19 April 2010)

Any links to Chippison and his progeny? 

I'm not quite sure what Tom is getting at here. There is a difference between "unknown" and "unverified" - I've had a few, in the days when the piece of paper wasn't thought to matter, who were unregistered but certainly not breeding unknown. Whether you believe the pedigree given is correct or not in the end depends on how far you trust the breeder; but that is also true of a lot of written pedigrees pre DNA testing, outside the TB world.


----------



## kelo (11 September 2010)

hi
don't know if you chose a stallion and got on with it successfully this year, but if you didn't I have some frozen Andretti semen which would produce a great mover without being a heavy lump of a WB.
The best bit is your foal will have Ahorn, Alme and Landgraf on his passport!  That is quite amazing as stallions might often have those greats in their background but it doesn't show on the passport so unless you really know your breeding you wouldnt know.
My mare is quite similar looking to yours (by Ramexico) and i have her in foal to Andretti and i can't wait to see the result!!
k


----------



## Doncella (11 September 2010)

Merit, TB stunning looker, fabulous mover, nice temprement.  Was Sporthorse GB Supreme Champion in 1999 and criminally underused.


----------



## Milliscent (30 November 2010)

I really rate Chippison, despite not being able to prove his breeding on his dam's side I think his performances under Marie Burke say it all. Does anybody know how much cover by Chippison costs as would consider him for my own TB cross mare?!

Lougherne stud have an impressive grand prix stallion jumping in Germany (favailable for AI) at the minute (Lougherne Connaught) not sure about his potential as an eventer producer but lovely mover. You should take a look at the video.


----------



## koeffee (1 December 2010)

have pm'd you!


----------

